# How many



## Lisa68 (Feb 26, 2013)

Apart from the resues, how many ferrets do people on avarge keep as pets?

Hubby has put a limit on 6 saying any more than that, and it would be hard to give enough attention 

What do you peeps think x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

You need at least 8 , seriously though, I've got mine in two groups while the kits are young, hopefully I can get mine back into one group eventually, but I think even then I'm at my limit, although it is lovely to watch a big group careering round the house in full dancing mode


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi and welcome! In the past we had many Ferrets, as we had taken in jills with their kits and other adult Ferrets as well. Many years ago when we first started to rescue Ferrets, there were people coming here and bringing them over all the time. Now I have just 11 Ferrets, and they are 7 jills and 4 hobs. Sadly we have lost 6 Ferrets this year, and they were all 7 years of age, as we had taken them in when they were all kits. I would start with 2 if I were you, to see how you get on, and then add to that number if you enjoy everything about them. They are fascinating creatures with lots to offer people, and children alike. It is up to you which sex you choose, and if you have a jill, they have to be taken out of season once a year in the Spring, either by a vasectomized hob or a jill jab. If a jill isn't taken out of season then it can be fatal. Some people prefer having their jill spayed, and hobs castrated. Your vet will advise you when the time comes. Good Luck!


----------



## Lisa68 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for the replys

The reason the hubby has restricted me is because, years ago I helped out with north notts resue, and ended up with so many, 
This time I want just pets

Xx


----------

